# 2012 GRCA National Specialty



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Info for this years Specialty is posted on the Events Forum. I'm sure we will add more info in the near future. The GRCA website is updating and completing this info. Please feel free to post any questions, comments or concerns.

John


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Who is planning to attend this year? How about everyone posting their plans. We hope to make it this year.

Arleen


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be there with Gus and Alex. I think Dave Cheatum might join me with his Rudy and Fire.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

We'll be there will run at the HT and in conformation. I also will have my vendor booth (K9-Design). Come and say HI!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

hmmmmmm R&R in Italy or R&R in St. Louis................


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

JTS said:


> I am planning to be there............only because my training group tricked me into running a Golden one day......even though I only have black dogs......now I have to help/work at the speciality................!!!!! :razz::razz::razz:
> 
> THANKS SASHA J. dam you!


Oh Oh. Now you need a Golden of your very own. We have goldens and black dogs and yellow dogs and red yellow dogs. We don't discriminate. 

Arleen


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you guys concerned about the weather? The heat could be bad. We got lucky in Atlanta last year, it could have been really hot.

Has anyone brought these concerns to the GRCA?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

we will be there in agility, obedience, conformation, and the hunt tests. My first National, very exciting!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Brad Turner said:


> Are you guys concerned about the weather? The heat could be bad. We got lucky in Atlanta last year, it could have been really hot.
> 
> Has anyone brought these concerns to the GRCA?


Here in Montana things are usually cooling down pretty nice by September, is it still hot that time of year in Missouri?

John


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

We are going. Even the rats, they will have their poms poms on and will be cheering for Ryder to SIT!!!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

The weather could be hot but we will be prepared with iced down wading pools and will try to have pop up shade in strategic locations. We just ask that you all be prepared too.

Come on...it's Missouri. If you don't like the weather just wait 10 minutes, it will probably change. ;-)
BTW, This GR national will be my vacation (staycation) this year. Hope to see all you golden rtfers there.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

JTS said:


> It can be john.
> 
> But the hunt test/field trial fall season starts labor day weekend in Missouri and the last event is end of october..........we have two months for all the venues. It could be hot, mild or something else.............judges need to keep that in mind for their set ups and handlers should come prepared if they are coming to any of the events we have here in MO.


Thanks, could be a bit of adjustment for my northern Rocky dogs.

John


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

We plan to be there and will hope for cooler weather.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep, the weather can be hot in September! The AKC and GRCA mandate that the Specialty be held every year between Sept. and Oct. What might be pleasant weather inside for show dogs, might not be so wonderful in the field. We fought very hard to have this event as late in the two month window as possible. Unfortunately, we were hand-cuffed into the time slot that we have. It took a lot just to not have it begin Sept. 1.

Weather in St. Louis area tends to cool off and become much less humid shortly after the first of Sept. Remember these are some of the best grounds in the Country. More Nationals have been held at the Busch area than any other. That almost makes it worth coming just to run on these grounds!


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

JTS said:


> I am planning to be there............only because my training group tricked me into running a Golden one day......even though I only have black dogs......now I have to help/work at the speciality................!!!!! :razz::razz::razz:
> 
> THANKS SASHA J. dam you!


O come on JTS, it's not that bad plus golden looks good with you. you are in Denial stage right now. you'll be fine, there is nothing to worry about. they are good dogs. Heck i'd like to have some Jack Russell's, they can retriever better than some Black and Yellow's i know.


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Gunner & I will be there. This will be a busy one. We will be at the Judges seminar for performance dogs, probably his CD, his WCX, the Qualifying & A mature. We will be looking for a small training group for field training any one interested.

Erick & Gunner


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

If anyone would like to volunteer to help at any of the GRCA National field events please email me at [email protected] or contact John Gassner. Let us know what you would like to do and at what test/stake you would like to work.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I can help out at the bandanna laundry and help out some with the heated towels and toe nail polish booth. Pretty sure that the frisbee waxing and squaky toy washing services are already handled.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

We do need someone to iron the bandannas. I'll put you in that slot, ok :razz:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

John, can you do anything with these two?;-)


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

We are planning to go Reserved a room today.


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

WAnted to go. Was planning to go, but got a new position at work that starts a week before the specialty. Not good form to leave for a week when I should be doing Gr. 9 library orientations.... Sad, very sad here. Now have to wait for it to rotate back east.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Reserved a room??????

I thought we were all staying with Jeannie?????



Red retrievers said:


> We are planning to go Reserved a room today.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Just a reminder that entries for the Specialty close August 6. This is for all Specialty events due to the time required/provided to print catalogs. The all-breed trial that immediately follows will have a more normal closing.

John


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> Reserved a room??????
> 
> I thought we were all staying with Jeannie?????


Now that would be a heck of a sight...30 goldens in the backyard and all their owners hanging out on the deck. My neighbors would love that!

Remember all event entries close on August 6th, *that includes social events* Make sure you send in your RSVP forms for tickets to the Field Welcome Dinner to be held at Chandler Hill Winery (I was there to sample the food and wine last Thursday, yummmy!) and the Field Awards Dinner to be held at the beautiful Whitmore Country Club. We will have a great time at both events; haggis toss, raffles, silent auctions and great company!
With the lack of training this summer due to the weather, I'm more excited about the social events than running my dog at this point.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, I wanted to make sure and mention that Kaye will be doing blood draws for Optigen at the Field Welcome Dinner.

I'm also working on a shuttle service to run from the Holiday Inn Express to Chandler Hill for those who don't have a designated driver and plan on indulging. I am told the cost will be minimal. More to come.....


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Haggis toss???
Does the loser have to catch?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Is this like a dwarf toss????

Run, Claudette, run.:lol:

JS


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

It's an old favorite down on this end of the trailerhood. Yas just get a whole bunch of Jagermeister mix that with a bunch of Everclear and some fruit juice. Eat massive quantities of Haggis washed down with massive quantities of jungle juice and Wallah- Haggis toss. The current record is 18 feet.
******* American sports regards

Bubba


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JS said:


> Is this like a dwarf toss????
> 
> Run, Claudette, run.:lol:
> 
> JS


You just made me spit Diet Pepsi all over the screen Jack!!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a real haggis...but looks like one and has the same weight. It will be a nerf-haggis. No dwarf tossing, sorry.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Need some help. I received this life size, metal lawn piece as a gift a long time ago. I'm guessing it came from a vendor at a Golden specialty.
I'd like to find one like it for a housewarming gift. Has anyone seen these or can tell me how to contact the artist? (they are not rusty when new ;-)) I have searched all over with no luck.

Thanks

JS

PM is OK.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Just a reminder that entries for the Specialty close August 6. This is for all Specialty events due to the time required/provided to print catalogs. The all-breed trial that immediately follows will have a more normal closing.
> 
> John




Remember all you folks with puppies to sign up for the puppy stake in the FT. Should be just like the Nationals  Yours truly will be judging.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

We'll be there.iIll.be judging Q Sat. after specialty with Tim Krehr,might as well make a week long trip out of itIm sure It will be a hoot.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

And don't forget to come check out the dock diving on Wednesday afternoon,Sept. 5th, after about 3:30!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Barb will we be able to try dock diving with dogs who have never done it? Or is it just a demo?


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Dock diving will be for everyone that wants to try it for a donation to the Golden Foundation. As soon as the plans are finalized the details will be posted on the "Fun" page of the 2012 GRCA National website. Thanks to Barb Gibson and Ann D'Hondt for making this happen!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

and the details will also be posted here


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be there running a Master dog, Senior dog, and Junior dog in the HT. Running one in the WC, and one in the Qual.

My wife and I are both working some too. So be nice to the marshal in Senior and the Qual. I am perfecting my belly-up flapping flyer. If you need such a flyer in the Master or Qual, I'll see what I can do!!

Steve


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> am perfecting my belly-up flapping flyer. If you need such a flyer in the Master or Qual, I'll see what I can do!!


Since I am keeping the assignments for the field volunteers and I have a dog running in the Master and Qual I would like you to shot the flyer for me in both.;-)

I have you slated to be a relief gunner as of now. We are talking to a college shooting team about coming out and taking care of our live gunner needs for all of the field events at the national and the all breed trial to follow. I'm still trying to get the number of kids coming out firmed up with the coach though.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

*Puppy Stake*
I have had some questions about what is involved with the puppy stake. So here are some general guidelines:
Puppies in contention need to be under 1 year old (you are welcome to run an older dog out of contention)
Marks will be singles
Puppies do not have to deliver to hand
Water and land marks are planned
If you puppy needs help - birdboys will be able to help them
Length of marks will depend on the field of puppies
Above all we want to make this a positive experience for your pup

Steve, feel free to chime in with anything I have forgotten to post.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> *Puppy Stake*
> I have had some questions about what is involved with the puppy stake. So here are some general guidelines:
> Puppies in contention need to be under 1 year old (you are welcome to run an older dog out of contention)
> Marks will be singles
> ...


You forgot to mention the free beer for the workers!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

geez louise, please.....gunners, give my boy a cripple. A real runner. It will make his day!
I need a T-shirt that says, "I pay tips for crips"


----------



## Laureen (Jun 26, 2005)

Joanne and I are finally (pretty) sure we are attending, aong with good friend Susan Highton and multiple dogs. Susan and Joanne will be in obedience and gun dog sweeps but most of our entries are focused in the many field events. We look forward to seeing everyone there, and appreciate any tips on driving out from BC (Joanne & Susan are driving, I am flying from Ontario). Looks like lots of training areas once we get there, but advice on spots to train enroute and any hazards (snakes, grass awns or ??) also welcome. 

Laureen Kinney
www.zaniri.com
Can Ch Zaniri's Cheeky Monkey Can CD MH WCX QFTR Am MH WCX - Kinneys
Zaniri's Playing With Fire Can WCX SH - Kinneys
Can TCh Weeping Birch Cascade Liberty CD UTDX - Highton
MOTCH Zaniri Scenter of the Universe Am Can WCX TD SH Am CD SH - Highton
Zaniri's Full Tilt Can WC - co-owned by all of us


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

*New fun event added to GRCA National*

We are adding Dock Diving to the list of FUN things to do with your dog. All proceeds from this will benefit the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke Fund for K9 Cancer research. Check out the Fun and Games page of the National website.

Event will be:
At Purina in their Incredible Dog Dock Diving Pool - in ground pool, outdoors
It will be held on Wednesday September 5th from 1:30 to 5:30pm
Minimum donation of $4 will get your dog 2 jumps off the dock

Special thanks to Hotel4dogs (Barb) and Max's Mom (Ann) for taking this and running with it!


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

With the drought, I was wondering what the condition of the ponds are for the field events? Anyone know?

Steve


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

golden dude said:


> With the drought, I was wondering what the condition of the ponds are for the field events? Anyone know?
> 
> Steve


It is the GOLDEN specialty. Why would we want water in the ponds???


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Becky Mills said:


> It is the GOLDEN specialty. Why would we want water in the ponds???


Ya got me there! I know Drake would like his water series to be in a dry-cracked bowl...

Steve


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

ah, my boy loves water and would just as soon ALL the birds were in water. However, he HATES HATES HATES (did I mention HATES) mud.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> With the drought, I was wondering what the condition of the ponds are for the field events? Anyone know?


Some of the smaller ponds are getting pretty low but still plenty of water to chose from at Busch. I have had no problem finding water suitable to train on with my girl.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> ah, my boy loves water and would just as soon ALL the birds were in water. However, he HATES HATES HATES (did I mention HATES) mud.


Well YEAH!! Don't want to mess up that pretty hair


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no, he loves dirty fur. The muddier the better, and he takes every possible opportunity to get it covered in mud.
It's his FEET he doesn't like muddy. Weird dog.




mjh345 said:


> Well YEAH!! Don't want to mess up that pretty hair


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

*Important Information regarding Hotel reservations for the National*

Because reservations are being made through an out of town service they are not always aware of the distance between Purina and Busch where the field events are being held. When making reservations please be proactive in looking at the location of the hotel in relation to the venue that you will be participating in with your dogs. Purina is about a 45 minute drive from Busch, which isn't horrible but there are hotel accomodations much closer to Busch than that in the O'Fallon, Chesterfield, Lake St. Louis and Wentzville areas.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Great turnout so far. 72 master entries and 2 days to go before closing? What's the bet on a 3 way split?


----------



## Laureen (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to correct my oversight on our plans, we will also be running Juice (Chica x Trip) in the Derby, SH and WCX. We co-own her with Trips owner Linda Wiacek and felt bad forgetting her in the list I sent earlier. It sounds like there will be a great entry, no doubt partially at least owing to the host club putting on a hunt test as well. It was a big draw for us at least, to have more events to offset the big drive, so the extra effort is much appreciated, 
Talin Zaniri Frz'n Concentrate Can WCI

Laureen Kinney
http://www.zaniri.com


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Good News! We had a good rain the past 2 nights! I have never been so happy to see mud as I was when I went out to train this morning. It doesn't make up for all the rain we haven't had the past couple of months but its better than nothing. Grounds and water are looking good. I'm so excited about the national field events. Can't wait to see an all golden hunt test!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> Good News! We had a good rain the past 2 nights! I have never been so happy to see mud as I was when I went out to train this morning. It doesn't make up for all the rain we haven't had the past couple of months but its better than nothing. Grounds and water are looking good. I'm so excited about the national field events. *Can't wait to see an all golden hunt test!*



That would be really cool, Jeannie! Maybe I'll come next year just to see that (and participate). When I think of heaven, I think for me, it will be all Goldens!

Good luck to all of you and most importantly, I hope all of you and your dogs have a happy time!!

Jennifer Henion


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Good luck to all the Goldens entered at Busch and Purina Farms! I'm sure John, Jeannie and the rest of the field committee, along with the Busch crews, will have the grounds in tip top condition as they always do for the National events held at Busch. Looking forward to seeing many old friends at both venues. We have our "Micmac Johnny Appleseed UD" entered in both Open and Utility at Purina farms...though he would much more prefer to be at Busch retrieving birds. Maybe next time! 
Bob


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

If you plan to attend any of the field events please bring your shotgun just in case we need help. I have contacted a college shooting team to be our live gunners but won't have the number of people they will be sending us until August 27th. We are aiming for all who have dogs entered to be able to just spend their time enjoying the national but want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't have a Golden, but we'll be rooting for Team Mia!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> If you plan to attend any of the field events please bring your shotgun just in case we need help. I have contacted a college shooting team to be our live gunners but won't have the number of people they will be sending us until August 27th. We are aiming for all who have dogs entered to be able to just spend their time enjoying the national but want to be prepared just in case.



You are gonna shoot the squeaky toys?

Seems a little extreme regards

Bubba


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bubba said:


> You are gonna shoot the squeaky toys?
> 
> Seems a little extreme regards
> 
> Bubba


ROTFL
Bet they won't float too good after you sluice 'em. Oh wait. We're talking about Goldens. There won't be any water, right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

JTS said:


> lots and lots of dogs entered..................And when is the last time the qual had more dogs than the Open or Am? A 75 dog Qual.................WOW!


Almost always at the Specialty. I can think of a dog who won the Q when there were 101 entered. 

ps Bubba, good one.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Gettysburg, '05


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

We will be missing you this year Bait.. I will not have to pack the latest version of BAIT BIBS!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Entries have closed....it's really exciting to see so many entered!

60 open all age
66 amateur all age
75 qualifying
27 derby
17 puppy

98 master hunter
51 senior hunter
65 junior hunter

82 WC
77 WCX


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> You are gonna shoot the squeaky toys?
> 
> Seems a little extreme regards
> 
> Bubba




LMAO!! Classic. Now tell everyone the truth about you have been trying on bandannas and have a secret hankering to someday own a golden.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Ya know I heard the same thing!! 
It "is" the cute bandanna's I just know it.
Sue


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

So I prolly already axed this but.........

Do they include a bandanna swatch for each dog in the catalog so you can tell um apart? Kinda like the shirts the jockeys wear?

Just curoius regards

Bubba


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> Do they include a bandanna swatch for each dog in the catalog so you can tell um apart?


They don't all look alike like some other dogs I've seen


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

!For those of you coming to the field events at Busch Conservation Area!

There is a High School at the corner of Hwy 94 & Hwy D where you turn to go to Busch. On week day mornings to avoid the school traffic you can access Busch by traveling north/west on Hwy 40/61 to the Winghaven/DD exit and turning south. Take Hwy DD to Hwy D and make a left. That will take you to the same entrance to the conservation area.


----------



## JoeSimmons (Aug 10, 2009)

Wishing many congratulations to Stoney, Paul Kartes, and Pat Quinn, for winning Best Gun Dog in Sweeps, taking first in Hunting Retriever, and making the final cut for BOB. Now, on to field. . . Stoney is BOSS AM CH HRCH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi MH CDX WCX VCX DDHF.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't speak to the other flights but Master A had a very challenging land triple/dbl blind. RH flyer, short middle, long LH. RH blind outside of flyer. Middle blind between #2 & #3 marks. Excellent bird placement and good use of the terrain and cover. 32 entered, 8(?) scratches, 13 called back to the 2nd. Walk-up triple with RH water mark, long punch bird up the middle. 12 called back to the 3rd but 4 (?) handles. Dogs have either done the work or dropped themselves. 3rd series on lake 11 in the AM.


----------



## JoeSimmons (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there a good place to find results as they happen?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good Luck to The folks that are running the Field Trial which starts on Tuesday.
Drive safe and stay safe.
Wish I could be there.
Sue


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Master A fininshed with a water triple w/ shoreline blind.
All marks landed on land. 
Right hand 1st bird long L to R thrown in behind a clump of cedars. 
2nd middle L to R up the bank behind a log.
3rd short L to R on the bank in cover.
Many dogs drove past the very short go-bird and got lost in the cover behind or sucked into the other fall areas. 
As the day warmed up scent conditions improved but the work was still difficult.
12 called back to the 3rd, 8 qualified. Sorry, don't have my catalog at hand so don't have the numbers.


----------

